# Nakamichi SP-50 5.25" woofer & SP-10 tweeter



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is a long overdue review of two legends in audio from the old days.

Got to hear this installed in a mid '90s Civic hatchback with no dynamat in the doors. Woofer in stock location, and tweeter several inches up by the door release. 

The set is run passive, crossed over around 5k. The SP-50 has great, great punch for a 5.25", especially in the 80-150 hz range (better than many 6.5s). It also plays very smoothly in the midrange, better than any car audio designed woofer I've ever heard, and I've heard lots of woofers from the old A/D/S, MB Quart, Altec Lansing up to the newer stuff like Focal, Morel, Dynaudio, JL, Polk, Boston Acoustics, etc. 

The SP-10 has amazing smoothness. It's a bit of a large format tweeter so fitting it may be an issue. But on the top end it's on another league of being laidback; all the modern car audio stuff is harsh by comparison. 

This set isn't for everyone; it's very "mature" and sophisticated. However, the woofer will not disappoint whatever music you listen to. What's so great about this set is that it's good enough in 2 way form. Three way is possible with the SP-15 midrange but not necessary unless you're a hardcore extremist. 

Unfortunately they didn't make this in a 6.5" size because that was a rare size 15 years ago in a car door. It's worthy of an audition given its reputation and it's rather low street price on ebay.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Any information on where to get them? I don't see them on ebay.

Thanks.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Thanks for the review. Any information on where to get them? I don't see them on ebay.
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go, BNIB. $317 + shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NAKAMICHI-SP-S5...hash=item140245579789&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice review, the tweeter looks like the Vifa D26 and the way the say it is so laid back, that makes me think it may be. The Vifa D26 is super laid and smooth.


----------



## loddie (Jun 23, 2006)

Was the SP-1010 10" woofer part of this line-up? I have a pair and are hoping they are as good as the components.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

loddie said:


> Was the SP-1010 10" woofer part of this line-up? I have a pair and are hoping they are as good as the components.


I have been using 2 SP-1010's for years and they are very good!


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Nass027 said:


> I have been using 2 SP-1010's for years and they are very good!


That one is the smothest woofer I've ever heard


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

FG79 said:


> Unfortunately they didn't make this in a 6.5" size because that was a rare size 15 years ago in a car door. It's worthy of an audition given its reputation and it's rather low street price on ebay.


I had a pair of these in the early '90s but replaced them with a pair Nak SP-65C's - a 6.5" coax using the same 1" tweet. They were so silky... The beauty of their design was you could unscrew the tweet from the midbass chassis and run it as a component setup. The units came with an external, passive crossover.

I would love to run across either the sp-10/sp-50 combo or the sp-65c on eBay.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

dhershberger said:


> I would love to run across either the sp-10/sp-50 combo or the sp-65c on eBay.


How bad do you want a set? I think I have some SP50s and SP10s NIB ...as I have a vast quantity of the old school Nak. This is not an offer to sell ...just seeing what they are worth these days.

>^..^<


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Catman said:


> How bad do you want a set? I think I have some SP50s and SP10s NIB ...as I have a vast quantity of the old school Nak. This is not an offer to sell ...just seeing what they are worth these days.
> 
> >^..^<


NIB? ... lust. I would venture a guess (this is not an offer to buy) it would carry a value somewhere between $150 - $200... possibly more due to the fact that it's old school Nak. Got any PC-100s or PA-350s? 

I found a pair of SP-65C's and their crossovers in excellent condition - tweets were still mounted and uncut - for $125/pr. I suppose that could be used as a kind of yardstick.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I really got ahead of myself when I took these pix. I have found A LOT more since I took these pix. I only have a couple of PA350s ...not sure about any PC100s.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-old-school-showoff-thread-46.html#post747602

>^..^<


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Catman said:


> How bad do you want a set? I think I have some SP50s and SP10s NIB ...as I have a vast quantity of the old school Nak. This is not an offer to sell ...just seeing what they are worth these days.
> 
> >^..^<


Any chance you would part with a set?


----------

